# Ascorbic Acid



## flareman (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone ever add ascorbic acid to cures to decrease nitrosamine production? If so, amount, source?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't use it, but the upper limit in commercial curing as per the USDA is 469 ppm.
Crush some ascorbic acid pills with a mortar and pestle.


~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Mar 10, 2013)

I purchased some from Amazon but for different purpose.


----------



## flareman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I'm going to try and find some tasteless vitamin c tabs and attempt that. I'm trying to balance my love of bacon and not getting botulism or gastric cancer


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 11, 2013)

FlareMan said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm going to try and find some tasteless vitamin c tabs and attempt that. I'm trying to balance my love of bacon and not getting botulism or gastric cancer


Dude you don't have to put it in your Cure. You can take a C tab with Breakfast or have a glass of OJ. The other thing is let the bacon get crisp slowly rather than full blast heat until it is burnt to a crisp. Lay the strips on a Broiler pan or Jelly Roll Pan and Bake in a 400*F Oven. Depending on thickness you will get perfect crisp Bacon in about 30 minutes and nothing to worry about...JJ


----------



## flareman (Mar 11, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Dude you don't have to put it in your Cure. You can take a C tab with Breakfast or have a glass of OJ. The other thing is let the bacon get crisp slowly rather than full blast heat until it is burnt to a crisp. Lay the strips on a Broiler pan or Jelly Roll Pan and Bake in a 400*F Oven. Depending on thickness you will get perfect crisp Bacon in about 30 minutes and nothing to worry about...JJ


I like the oven cooking method, thank you. I'm just a little paranoid because nitrosamines are still produced during the curing phase. I guess when you've seen people who've had their stomach or esophagus removed from gastric or esophageal cancer it skews your view. Thanks again!


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2013)

FlareMan said:


> Anyone ever add ascorbic acid to cures to decrease nitrosamine production? If so, amount, source?


The quoted amounts are correct... actually the main reason ascorbic acid is used is first an anti-oxidant and a close second..a cure accelerant, as is Sodium erythorbate.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_erythorbate

I am not aware of any nitrosamine reduction of the AA..unless it is due to the anti-oxidant properties? Don't burn the piss outta yer bacon... you'll be fine.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Mar 12, 2013)

In 1978 the feds mandated that pumped bacon cure contain a minimum amount of vitamin c.  This was shown to prevent the formation of nitrosamines in bacon cooked for up to 3 minutes each side at 350 degrees.  Lot of medical research on this stuff out there.  No doubt nitrosamines are produced when cooking bacon or grilling cured meats but like anything else probably no harm in moderation.


----------

